# What happens when a reckless driver gets reported?



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Anybody knows what happens when one reports reckless driver to the police? I just called the police on 800-4353 to lodge a complain about a lorry driver who apparently does not know he should not be changing lanes when another vehicle is already occupying the physical space where he intends to move to  Pretty useless exercise, I know, but he almost made me crash on a concrete barrier and since the police have stated they are doing their best efforts to curb bad driving and they are taking complains over the phone, I just thought I'd place mine  Anyone has any experience on this? I'd be curious to know what happens afterwards. The person who took my complain didn't even ask me for my phone number so obviously I won't hear back from them.

I love Dubai I love Dubai I love Dubai I love Dubai I love Dubai


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I called and reported the guy that was chasing me down the AD-Dubai speedway cutting me off and then stopping dead(in the left hand lane of course), who then later speed in reverse down the shoulder after I pulled off behind him.

Never heard back from them about anything, Gave his car description, license plate and the location. The advice I got during my call was to get off at the next exit and have a tea because they thought I sounded a bit shaken up (understatement I would venture)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really not sure, I would hope that they at least call the driver and tell them off. Although I have heard it takes 3 reports for them to do something - otherwise it could just be people being malicious - if someone is doing something very dangerous though, you can go to the police station and they will summon the driver there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to call in a driver nearly every thur night, on my drive home from abu dhabi. Some bad weekends, twice or three times. I have reported people going over 200km an hour probly who are going to kill others. Have reported the ones who pass on the shoulder and will come out when a car is right beside them shoving the other car into the next lane. Have reported men who nearly wreck into me trying to get attention and will stay beside me at any speed I go, putting papers up on the window with their bbm or phone number... 

I have given up in the last six to eight months. It is useless. This is life here. Why try to fight what is normal life in Dubai/Abu Dhabi?? Never have I gotten a call back or anything about any of them, ever.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Did this particular lorry have one of those "Call this number to report bad driving" stickers? Usually, calling those numbers is a safer bet, as it is a contact within the company whose vehicle it is, and some do take that seriously (if they don't, at least you can find out what company it is and hound them until you get to talk to someone higher up in the pecking order).. If it was just one those freelance type of trucks, really don't think anything will come of the phone call unfortunately...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Did this particular lorry have one of those "Call this number to report bad driving" stickers? Usually, calling those numbers is a safer bet, as it is a contact within the company whose vehicle it is, and some do take that seriously (if they don't, at least you can find out what company it is and hound them until you get to talk to someone higher up in the pecking order).. If it was just one those freelance type of trucks, really don't think anything will come of the phone call unfortunately...


Sadly, if it's a mobile number, it's usually the number of the guy driving the truck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

saraswat said:


> Did this particular lorry have one of those "Call this number to report bad driving" stickers? Usually, calling those numbers is a safer bet, as it is a contact within the company whose vehicle it is, and some do take that seriously (if they don't, at least you can find out what company it is and hound them until you get to talk to someone higher up in the pecking order).. If it was just one those freelance type of trucks, really don't think anything will come of the phone call unfortunately...


Yep, it had a sticker and I called that number too, a man answered the phone and after I explained what happened he told me in very broken English that he wasn't the one driving :frusty: so I think is one of those 'freelance' lorries that you mention. I also told the owner of the lorry that if I were him I would not trust my vehicle to that driver ever again.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly, if it's a mobile number, it's usually the number of the guy driving the truck!


Go figure!!! That is a little hilarious though lol.. I thought they needed to be ratified by the traffic authority, that is what happened with our transport company... 

What's the point of the whole system if the guy can put his own number on the truck !!??!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Because they saw in other 'civilized' countries that there was such a sticker... and so if they do it, looks like the legit system from those places.  

Just my opinion though...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually a few of those stickers have some strategic digits missing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I called one of those numbers on the stickers on Saturday

I was on my way from my friend's place in Qusais on Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road (no longer called Emirates Road). Anyway, this guy in one of those minivants starts tailgating me. I'm driving at 139 and this man was literally inches away from my car laughing because he thought he frightened the poor little Indian lady. Well guess what, I moved over to the slow lane and he speeds off at 160. I start to follow him and call the number on his minivan.

A man picks, I start screaming at them asking if this person realises that he's in Dubai and he could very well land in jail for teasing a woman. So I either complain to his company or complain to the cops, which will it be. They say "please madam don't call the police, we're calling him right now." They call me back 2 minutes later saying that the guy claims that he is driving well below the speed limit. So I start screaming some more with my very fluent hindi  and then call him again. Anyway, this goes back and forth and back and forth, till the driver finally realises that I was the lady he had shoved off the road back in Qusais and I followed him all the way to Jebel Ali. The company told me that they had fined him for crossing the speed limits already and that there had already been a complaint lodged against this particular driver before.

So, I guess it works sometimes but not all the time.


----------

